# Considering an Anatolian...



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

... we're in the "just looking/thinking about it" stage, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to look in the PA/MD/VA area -preferably a rescue or something like that where we could get a full-grown Anatolian that's had some training, rather than a pup, though I don't know how often you find someone selling/re-homing a good dog...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure of the rescues in our area. I couldn't find anything breeder or rescue when I was looking. I just got my anatolian pup a few weeks ago. I had her shipped in from MO. She comes from working dogs and was raised with goats. Here she is on my Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162131437195683.41268.121645621244265 . Mary Birdsong who commented on a few of the photos is the breeder if you are interested.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

She's adorable! Thanks for the info.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Come to think of it she may have some 1 yr old dogs for sale also.  If you wanted to avoid the puppy training you would be part way to a full fledged LGD.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a link to a list of available rescue dogs in the mid-atlantic region. the search is on www.petfinder.com
you can enter the breed that you want and also the area where you live. there are lots of mixes that come up and some dogs listed as anatolian but are probably not pure ... but there are least 2 adults that look like pure anatolian. Also the rescue group is listed for anatollians and a link. the group is National Anatolian Shepherd Rescue Network.
Here's the link:
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?ani ... tsearch=Go

Good luck in your search.


----------

